

Hacker News for Fintech innovations - gauriage
http://news.fintechers.com/

======
gauriage
Finance is not just trading. When you start a company, you need funds. When
you buy a new car, you need loans. When you care of your future, you need
placements for your saving. Fintech startups break the financial monopoly to
bring humanity in finance. Technology makes your online loan application
cheaper, faster and more transparent than a bank loan application. You have no
fees on your placements whith new assets managers. So, stop to be blind,
fintech is real stuff and has a huge place in our life.

------
shubb
Why does finance need all this technology?

In a world where real bank transfers between businesses (i.e. real trade) take
minutes or hours, why does trading in tiny fractions of the ownership of that
business need to be in true real time?

High capitalism is the people who make up the financial system redefining
money and power so that they can give it to themselves. The technology is
necessary only to make the trick believable, like a health quack speaking
science words to make homoeopathy sound legitimate. They believe every word
they say too.

Please stop participating and make real stuff.

